# Fan mounts done



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

I have shot two birds the one on the left 2006 and right is 2007 look at some of the color diffrence turkeys where shot at the same spot


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Quite a bit different on the colors.
Nice job on the turkeys!

Mike


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Good job!

Colorations, antler configurations, and hair patterns keep things fun.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice job on the mounts, two nice mature toms.


----------

